# Brittanys and pheasant hunting



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

How well suited are brittanys for pheasant hunting? Are they generally a pointer or a flusher? I have been trying to figure out for a while what type of dog to get since I got my house. I have always had english setters, but the wife would like me to change it up a bit.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Britts are pointers.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Talk to Maverick on here, he has one.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Just like Ken said they are pointers, and great pointers at that. I have a 45lbs orange-roan britt. that I bought out of Kansas! Before him I had nothing but labs in my life. Let me tell you I will never live with out one! He has been the BEST upland hunting dog I have had. I sometimes feel like it is unfair because he doesn't let anything get by him! I have litterally walked stuff other labs (not trashing labs at all, memories just filled my head) have went through and kicked up birds. They do tend to be a higher energy dog, but that can all be remedied if you pick the right dog! Their drive for hunting is almost unmatched IMHO!

Pm me if you have any questions!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Are there any breeders in the area?


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

My buddy has a french brittney dam good dog. bread in naplolin ND


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

*French Brittany's*
Pure Point Kennel 
Don Padgett
4650 14th St SE
Pettibone, North Dakota 58475
Breeding quality gun dogs for over 30 years.
701-273-4107

Coteau Kennel - North Dakota French Brittany Spaniel Breeders
Sherry Niesar
909 West Ave. B
Bismarck, North Dakota 58501
Breeding quality gun dogs for over 1 years.
701-222-8940

Windy Acres French Brittanys - North Dakota
Phil Rogers
2991 70th St SE
Napoleon, North Dakota 58561
701-332-6352

*Brittany's*
Double D's Brittany
Don and Diane Ascher
763-295-3801 
8931 Hamilton Ave. N.E.
Monticello, MN 55362
http://doubledsbrittanys.tripod.com/photos.html

Bens Brittanys -
Ben & Diane Jacobsen
78590 125th St
LeRoy, Minnesota 55951
507-324-5558
507-438-3313

Haugen Ranch Kennels - North Dakota
Stuart Haugen
2431 3rd Ave NW
Butte, North Dakota 58723
701-240-2006
701-626-7270

There are couple others that I know of but cannot find the info on them. I will post it up once I do.
Hope this give you a place to start! Good luck! If you have any questions about picking the right puppy for you just PM me!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Chip (Ned) Euliss has some of the best bloodlines from the country mixed in his kennel. I have one and he is a machine still at eight year old and going stronger than ever. He has a prey drive I haven't seen matched in the field. I've hunted with some other dogs that have come from him and they are all machines. To this day, I have only hunted with one dog that I thought was a better bird dog than my own, and that dog had professional training and field trialing done. My dog definitely held his own as a 30# brittany versus a 50-60# pointer though. I recognize the names of some of the kennels listed here, but I wouldn't buy one without contacting Chip first.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Maverick said:


> I have litterally walked stuff other labs (not trashing labs at all, memories just filled my head) have went through and kicked up birds.


Yep happens all the time. Ok to be quiet now.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

We own French Britts and have done the same thing. Following a variety of breeds...and I'm sure someone at sometime has followed us though a field and found birds as well. :beer:


----------



## CumminsCarley (Dec 25, 2009)

French Brittany's were actually bread for poaching, back in the lat 1700's i think it was, the peasants would keep the britts in their house because they are such good house dogs that the kings would never know they had them, then at night the peasants would go out on the kings land and the britts would point the birds in the trees and the peasants would net them...I have a French Brittany and my buddy has two, they are the smallest pointer and the nice part is they are so light they walk on top of the hard snow where other dogs will fall through and tear up their paws quite nastily and stop hunting rather than hunting all day. The american brittany is more of a high strung dog, they are bread from out of the French but are a bigger dog and more high strung.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

One thing I would add is that American Brits are a completely different animal than French Brits. In general the American's will be longer legged, range longer and probably be a bit more high energy.


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Maverick said:


> Just like Ken said they are pointers, and great pointers at that. I have a 45lbs orange-roan britt. that I bought out of Kansas! Before him I had nothing but labs in my life. Let me tell you I will never live with out one! He has been the BEST upland hunting dog I have had. I sometimes feel like it is unfair because he doesn't let anything get by him! I have litterally walked stuff other labs (not trashing labs at all, memories just filled my head) have went through and kicked up birds. They do tend to be a higher energy dog, but that can all be remedied if you pick the right dog! Their drive for hunting is almost unmatched IMHO!
> 
> Pm me if you have any questions!


Nice looking dog Maverick, growing up I had the chance to hunt with several pointing breeds as my grandfather was a bird dog trainer and we had access to many dogs.....Down here in the deep south we hunt quail and woodcock with the pointing breeds and from what I have seen good britts are hard to beat but I have also seen some very good GSP's that I really liked......There are good and bad in all of them, its just a matter of getting the good ones and putting the time in the field with them but you are definately correct when you say that the good britts have very strong hunt drive.......The ones we had were hunting fools.


----------

